# Correct Pushrod Length



## LsCarl0 (Nov 10, 2020)

I’m Going With Night Fury Cam For My 04 Gto But Thier Is 3 Different Sets Of Push Rod Length And I Don’t Know Which Ones is Correct It’s Supposedly 7.400 But As Shown Thier Multiple Options


----------

